# Microhouse



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a shed I built last year. Approx. 80 sq ft. The guy originally wanted it just for storage, but recently called me back to price out putting in some windows and building out some interior shelving so he can work in there. He's an authorized Martin and Gibson guitar repair tech and wants to set it up as a small shop. Very small. 

I quoted $6K on this originally and he balked. Until he went to Home Depot and priced their shed kits including assembly/installation. Good profit on this one. T-111 siding on the exterior.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> There are also gas-powered ones, which probably isn't as dangerous as it sounds.


Cool!

There's a lot to learn, for sure.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Close enough. The system I'm familiar with separates pee from poo. You drag out the pee. Then there's the incinerator types, borrowed from the yacht and airline industry. Need lots of electricity.
> 
> I like better what we had when the folks first bought their farm when I was little - called an "outhouse" LOL! First thing that old place got was inside plumbing.
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, I remember the outhouses. I grew up in rural Ohio. We would often visit cousins in Kentucky. They had a good old fashioned wooden privy, and kept a stick in there so you could rattle it around the hole to scare off any snakes before you sat down. 

If I recall, they poured lime into it occasionally to settle the stench, and once a year or so, hooked the tractor up and puled it over a new hole. I'll bet that was an important occasion. 
.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I served at a couple of forward bases in southeast Asia during the Vietnam war. We had latrines with 55 gallon barrels cut in half that served as hoppers.

When full, they got dragged out, doused with diesel or JP-4 fuel, and lit. They had to be stirred to keep the fire going. 

Calling it s**t duty doesn't begin to describe it. And the smell is something that never really leaves you. It's PTSD for the olfactories.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bodger said:


> Oh yeah, I remember the outhouses. I grew up in rural Ohio. We would often visit cousins in Kentucky. They had a good old fashioned wooden privy, and kept a stick in there so you could rattle it around the hole to scare off any snakes before you sat down.
> 
> If I recall, they poured lime into it occasionally to settle the stench, and once a year or so, hooked the tractor up and puled it over a new hole. I'll bet that was an important occasion.
> .


EXACTLY, you hace a good and accurate memory. :laughing:

We may have gotten too comfortable, sterile in our ways, my buddy Dan had a separator line - one section would decompose and get shovelled out under the pines, then switch back and forth every couple of years. He had an indoor crapper up there in De Tour, but no way for a septic system - and Lake Huron was across the hiway...

Nature does have some talent ya know what I mean?


----------

